# MI bird hunting



## GABO

woodcock are starting down and are in the upper lower pretty good right now. grouse numbers seem to be really good in the areas that the food is in the cover and where the cover has no food they are vacant of grouse. leaves are dropping too. 

GABO


----------



## big_fish

this gets me fired up with our woodcock and grouse season coming in on the 12th I hope to get to Michigan next year I would this year but I want to wait my dog is only 10 month I would like to get a season under our belt first. Thanks for the report. any pics?


----------



## GABO

Idk if these will upload or not. That's my baby and she is awesome. Nothing like getting your 10 month old on 50 wc a day. Just an option.


----------



## Overwatchmike

Farther north and I could put you on 50+ grouse (spruce and ruffed) in a day! That's awesome though to see that many WC flushes.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 21938

Thanks for the report GABO - good looking Setter and tailgate. We're heading up on the 20th for 5 days. I can't wait, just hope it cools off about 25 degrees or so. Way easier on the pups.


----------



## longhaulpointer

awesome pics, everytime i'm up there i try to convince myself to just take the camera out for a while instead of the gun, i never do it though. As some point an awesome pic of the dog pointing a grouse is better than shooting the grouse. again awesome pics.


----------



## BaddFish

awesome pics! I'm hoping next year too!


----------



## GABO

Last year we got into the wc really thick an I had limited out. So I grabbed the phone on a point. Videoed the flush............ Well my buddy walks in nothing. So I release the dog and she relocates. He walks in and sure enough two grouse go out while I have phone in hand. Lol. It didn't matter I loved having it all taped. Might hit the UP a few days here after next weekend. Never hunted it but I have traveled through there. Either way i have several days coming up where I will be in MI chasing birds. Love it up there


----------



## GABO

And sometimes we end up w something like this..........


----------



## GABO

One day it looks like this.







And next week it looks like this







Photo bombed







Sometimes she will pose w my birds w my hunting partner 







And sometimes it's thick








We love it up there and we go up as much as we can. Still want to get a good December hunt in up there but I can never get it to come together.


----------



## BaddFish

Very cool...great pics again... getting me fired up.

I noticed the bell on her neck...have you noticed the birds affected by it? I bought 2 types for my young Brittany...but she's funny with it on...she thinks its punishment and hardly moves- I guess it hurts her ears?

Gonna do some wandering this sat morning with her- I think it will be a miracle to see a woodcock or grouse for sure...(got love Ohio upland hunting)


----------



## GABO

I have never hunted over a bird dog w out a bell since I was a kid so I have never seen a problem w birds. Obviously we get a few to hold.  I would never hunt that dog w out one she moves so fast in the cover she could be way off to the right fly across slam a point to your left in 8 seconds and you wouldn't be able to find her or have a general idea where she was w out it. I'm torn on beepers and was raised w the bell so I hunt the bell. 
And to be honest. I know the WC aren't down yet so I wouldn't waste the time here. I hate most hunting in this state. Should have moved out of here bf I had kids. Oh well I just get a good collection of out of state Licenses


----------



## longhaulpointer

Stick pic is to funny, been there. 

You just got to know some good WC places in ohio. I always can find locals early in the season.


----------



## GABO

Lol I just don't know where any good early grouse spots are early here. Oh well. Trying to figure out when we are headed back this weekend and if the women have to go w us or not.


----------



## GABO

Just got a report of a ton of wc in the upper lower. Still good amount of leaves and ferns. But the flight birds are coming through.


----------



## GABO

Drove up today and got into birds. Looked mostly for grouse and found them. Got into some flight birds in a couple spots. Great dog work and an enjoyable afternoon hunt. ~ 9 flushes /hr I will take that any day.







The baby girl was tired. She had to relax. 







First shot of the year proved to be a true one. Can't say too much after that about percentages







Looking forward to a cooler morning


----------



## BaddFish

Wow, that's awesome man. Congrats!


----------



## big_fish

I see you guys follow the rule of thumb to never spoil your bird dog lol. We do the same thing heck my britt sleeps in the middle of my bed every night. Great pics thanks for posting sure gets the blood boiling. We were out for opener but nothing so we headed south for geese no band so far but a lot of fun.


----------



## Dawitner

On the way back after 12 days of hunting. Had a great trip, lots of birds and great dog work. Watching the dogs makes it worth it all.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dawitner

Here is a picture










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GABO

Found the birds are really easy to kill coming out of this cover







Where we hunted seemed to be between flights of wc. But we found enough cover to stomp.







On the way home we hit a little turn and found this







Great time. Probably be back Sunday w more shells.


----------



## Java line

I leave this coming Wednesday for my annual walk about and chasing snow shoes around the U.P. with a bunch of beagles, always a blast and looks like you had a lot of fun.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarpRule

Interesting shrub there

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Overwatchmike

Man Gabo you really have me missing my journey to the cabin for duck and grouse right now! 

It is crazy busy at work right now but when I get a chance I will post pics of the area, cabin, and birds. Would love to get a group of guys together and head up for a week......

I see a trade a trip coming in the future.

Do a search for Magpie Reservoir under Big hillbilly (my old handle) and there are some photo's included but none of hunting.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GABO

Headed back up Sunday morning. Should be interesting since they are calling for some snow flurries. That makes me excited


----------



## GABO

Headed back up Sunday. Should be interesting bc it's supposed to be snowing a little. Can't wait!!!


----------



## CarpRule

Perfect Puppy in 7 Days: How to Start Your Puppy Off Right
Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS


----------

